

Ask HN: How much to never use a Google service again (search, gMail, YT, etc)? - pkfrank


======
ocdtrekkie
Are you asking how much someone would have to pay me for me to stop? The
answer's nothing, leaving Google is it's own reward.

~~~
pkfrank
Really? You would voluntarily never use gMail, search, Maps, YouTube, Android,
etc. ever again?

I know that someone would have to pay me a pretty insane amount to introduce
that set of annoyances.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I've already voluntarily stopped using Google Search and Maps. (As well as
Drive and several other Google products I used to use.) My contract on my last
Android I'll ever make the mistake of buying is up in November, and I'm
preparing to shift off of Gmail. (I've been on Gmail for ten years, so
shifting to a new address is a royal pain.)

